# Zwift Team IRL (Ireland)



## IrishAl (5 May 2020)

Hi all...I’d just like to introduce Team Ireland Cycling or Team IRL as we are known!!

We are a Zwift community team for riders from all over Ireland, Irish, Northern Irish, have Irish blood in you, or anyone living in Ireland you are welcome to join. We are a truely multi-national, cross community and an all island community - “Cycling Without borders” is our strap line 

We have social meet ups, run time trials and aiming to build our race participation. We have 700 riders in Zwiftpower, 2000 members in our Facebook group, an active ladies group, and the feedback from the community has been overwhelmingly positive.

Check us out on Zwiftpower, Facebook and Strava under Team IRL Cycling.


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2020)

My son's in there already  . The pre-race chat is ... erm .. interesting.

What you don't mention is how hard you go in Zwift racing. Thanks for nearly killing him a couple of times


----------

